# Kayak Fishing Forums?



## Woodrow (Feb 5, 2009)

Is there any good forums that is totally dedicated to kayak fishing? I really like this site but there does not seem to be alot of people on this particular forum.


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

piratesoflynnhaven


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Georgiakayakfishing.com
Jaxkayakfishing.com
forgottencoastanglers.com


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

sckayakfishing.com good site less than a year old


----------



## Kayakist (Jul 25, 2006)

The forums at kayakfishing.com are "all kayak fishing all the time."


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Woodrow before answering the question I've got one to ask first, where is Watauga. The guys here are mainly from the Tidewater areas of Va., N.C. and Maryland as are the sites mentioned. One site that has yet to be mentioned is tkaa.org and it's another site that's mainly kayak fishing but again is from the same area. Google kayak fishing and happy hunting


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

md kayak fishing at snaggedline.com


----------



## Woodrow (Feb 5, 2009)

jay b said:


> Woodrow before answering the question I've got one to ask first, where is Watauga. The guys here are mainly from the Tidewater areas of Va., N.C. and Maryland as are the sites mentioned. One site that has yet to be mentioned is tkaa.org and it's another site that's mainly kayak fishing but again is from the same area. Google kayak fishing and happy hunting


Watauga is in the northwestern mountains of NC.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Kayak Fishing Stuff has a good board also.


----------



## fishdv8 (Nov 7, 2003)

http://www.kayakbassfishing.com


----------



## cap1196 (Apr 9, 2006)

Most of the sites so far listed are on my Favortites. I've learned alot from browsing through the past posts/subjects or using the search. 

Another two good sites with great ideas and pictures are:
http://www.kayakkevin.com 
http://www.ruthlessfishing.com


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

its still in the works but....

www.paddlesandfins.com


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

take this personal vandetta to PM other means besides this forum!


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

i am sorry nsfd wont happen again


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

fishyaker.com
tkaa.org
texaskayakfisherman.com
kayakbassfishing.com

The fishing is obviously a little different way out in Texas, but that's a huge forum with a lot of good general info on products, rigging, etc.

And since you said mountains...

http://www.blueridgekayakfishing.com/


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

www.jaxkayakfishing.com is a really good one as others have mentioned. Most of the fishing that they do translates to Inlet fishing in VA/NC. With as many users that are on there, reports filter in daily and keep the board going pretty steady.


----------

